# Cutting a bottle for me ?????



## epackage (Sep 14, 2009)

Can anyone here direct me to someone to cut this broken bowling pin soda that I have so I can basically use it as a vase, I figure with a clean cut and polish to the top it would be a great use of the bottle and I wouldn't have to worry about anyone cutting themselves on it. The glass is about a 1/4" thick....
   Thanx,
              Jim


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 14, 2009)

It would also make a killer lamp globe. Nice bottle cool that it only broke that low so you have options = )


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 14, 2009)

Go to your local auto & glass repair shop during lunch see if they can help.
 I'm told tieing a string around it, burning it then tapping it works too! didn't for me though.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 14, 2009)

I cut my own, but not always with success, so I'm gonna stay out of the 'how to' conversation. Try privvydigger's suggestion or try someone that lays tile... I know a bottle guy who uses a tile cutter to cut his. The tops are rough, but not sharp. You should be able to smooth with several different grits of sandpaper.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 14, 2009)

google is your friend ...

 http://homepages.waymark.net/mikefirth/bottle.htm

 http://www.iamanangelchaser.com/processes/bottle_cutting/bottle_cutting.html


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 14, 2009)

Warning - practice on junk before you cut your own bottle. And antique glass doesn't always do what you expect it to. It's easier to cut a 20th century soda bottle than a 19th century anything!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Jim,
 I cut them all the time. It works perfect on what you have. I use a wet tile saw with a diamond wheel. I set up the guide at the correct distance from the blade and then push the heel up against that guide. Then I press the bottle into the blade and gradually turn it in a circle (without pressing too hard). This helps me cut the bottle more evenly. I have to go around two or three times to get all of the way through. After I'm done, I use a dremmel tool with a stone grinding tip to smooth over any chips. It isn't polished looking (in fact it has a matted finish) but it will remove any sharp edges. I can post some pics if you'd like  . . .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 14, 2009)

Go to a shop that's full service (Auto glass, table tops etc...) You want them to put your bottle on the "heavy belt" (large grit) this is water cooled and won't damage the glass...after, they can put on a cork belt and polish to match the shine of the rest of the bottle...I've done a few this way....here's an example of a stoneware bottle I wanted to salvage...not glass, but same method....Remember you want an old school glass shop, probably not 'big box' like safelite,....etc. Good luck,....[]                                          Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 14, 2009)

one more...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey,...Bob's suggestion would work equally well, we must have posted up at the same time....in fact there's alot of good info around here....gotta love this place![]                                              Joe


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanx Joe and BBB I have a tile saw and was consideing this, the glass is very thick so I think it would be easier than a thin bottle for sure. I'm not sure if any glass shops in the area that would have such a water cooled wheel but I am gonna check, I will post how it goes either way, fingers are crossed because this is probably the hardest bottle to come by in my neck of the woods for some reason and even though it's broken off I would hate to lose the whole thing to breakage.
     Thanx as always,
                                Jim


----------



## cadburys (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi epackage,

  I am a tile installer and have cut several bottles using my wet saw. I use a glass cutting blade and then polish it with polishing wheels used for getting the shiny finish on natural stone. The glass blade chips out less than a regular blade, but scouring around the neck first (like the other guy said) helps control any cracking which may occur as glass is unpredictable.

  Here is a picture of a 1/2 pikes peak flask I dug last year with the lip knocked off... so I cut and polished it.

 If you look back through previous posts of mine you will see what it looked like before the thread was under "sheared lip"


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's some links to "Ephrem's Bottle Cutter" kit for home...read the reviews and definitely practice on something else first...but I think this will do the trick and you can use it over and over!

 Best price + detailed info:
http://www.delphiglass.com/index.cfm?page=itemView&itemSYSid=125862&source=froogle

 They are selling 4 total on eBay with free shipping:
http://cgi.ebay.com/STAINED-GLASS-SUPPLIES-EPHREMS-BOTTLE-CUTTER-KIT-BEST-1_W0QQitemZ300343479680QQcategoryZ3099QQcmdZViewItem

 I saw this a while back and thought it would be cool to get...even be something that you could use on shards you find when digging and stuff to "decor" your home and/or bottle room with vases, mosaics, suncatchers, or just make the shards safe to place in a bowl/box to look at...eventually I will get one...if you do get it please give us a review!


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2009)

Ty Cadburys and Florida, I will use the tile wet saw with the glass blade which I feel more comfortable with. Florida I really want to stay away from scoring , heating then quick cooling as this is the only one of these bottles that has come my way and with how thick it is and all I think it would be much easier to cut with great results as oposed to hoping it cracks correctly when shoved into the ice bath, I appreciate evryones help and will post pic when I cut it this weekend. Check out my new finds in the new to the collection forum, thanx again go out to Charlie a.k.a. cyberdigger for thinking of me when he went to the antique center.
      Jim


----------



## athometoo (Sep 16, 2009)

thought i would show this and ask if anybody has used one before . i picked up 2 of these for a buck each at a yard sale . it seems to use electricity to heat a wire and a crank on the end for turning it . looks 70s to me . there is a transformer inside the box . dunno never had the urge to cut one .      sam


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 16, 2009)

If I had seen them for $1.00 I would have picked them up...the Ephrem's brand is like the rage now...but this looks like the same concept...and I think you're right about the 70's...you should try using it on a throw away and report back with pictures - it would be very interesting to see how good it works!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 17, 2009)

OK - Here's what I would do, but I'm not recommending it and you probably don't have a glass grinder anyway. I'm basically mentioning it cuz I think Tinna will want one of the mosaic glass cutters for crafts! []
 I would trim most of the top being careful not to get too close to the line... then I would grind it even on my glass grinder that I bought from a friend that used to do stained glass work. Then I would sand with fine/finer grits of sand paper. 
 I use what I have. The 70s style glass scorers scare me with old stuff. 

 These glass nippers are so cool if you want to cut stuff for mosaic work. I usually take them to the dump with me. (I never make anything, though, cuz I seem to always be HERE!)


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> OK - Here's what I would do, but I'm not recommending it and you probably don't have a glass grinder anyway. I'm basically mentioning it cuz I think Tinna will want one of the mosaic glass cutters for crafts! []


 
 Thanks for this suggestion!  I hadn't seen these before...so I did a little google search to get an idea of the price and I found this video for using them...  http://images.delphiglass.com/flash/169694.html

 Couldn't believe how easily this was done...being able to precisely cut the shapes you would want and not just use what broke when you "hit" it...this is too cool!  I am definitely going to have to give these a try!  Thanks!!!


----------



## cadburys (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope I am not too late..

 ... but those nippers will NOT work... they are made for flat glass which is no more than 1/8 thick. If you pay for shipping both ways I will cut and polish your bottle for nothing.  Like I said in a previous comment I do this for a living. I use a $130 glass blade (not ceramic or porcelain blades) which you would find on any rented wet saw..... and also you would not want a new blade on there, it's kind of counter intuitive, but on a new one the diamonds are rougher and may cause light chipping.

 Send me a PM if you are interested.

  Anthony


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 29, 2009)

Like I said - I don't recommend what I would do. []


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 1, 2009)

A dremal with a cut off blade will work most likely.Have had only one piece I could'nt cut and that was a hiemingray jar I was going to use for pencils and pens.
              One thats been cut off .
           bill


----------



## cadburys (Oct 19, 2009)

Results from the start of this thread are in the digging and finding section under "cut and polished"


----------



## helenrudyglass (Apr 18, 2013)

You can check out a glass cutter at delphi.com site, I have read before that there was a glass cutter there.


----------

